# Fred Bear Vapor 300



## marshman1 (Feb 26, 2009)

Anyone shhot this bow or have and reviews of it? I beleive Bear Archery made it between '01 and '04.


----------



## diesel094 (Apr 14, 2011)

I have One that I have used for the past few years, I am upgrading in a week or 2 to one of the bear shadow series.... The 300 is a great bow for the recreational archer. I used it for hunting, and after getting it tuned at gander, I was shooting good groups at 40 yds.


----------



## Lumbee Archer (Sep 4, 2011)

I got one as a gift from my oldest son; this was a Father's Day present and I love this bow. I shoot with a lot of guys from my office and we have a wide variety represented. I shoot mine next to the guy with a tricked out Mathews and all he can say is how quiet mine is. I can group 4-5 inches at 40 yards with a 53 lb. draw weight. I love this bow so much that I sent mine back to Bear to be fixed when a factory defect popped up. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have enjoyed mine; it has really re-ignited my passion for archery.


----------

